# Bluetooth always connected - how do I turn it off?



## Chessie (Mar 21, 2019)

I just took delivery of my new Model 3 (Base Plus) today and I *love* it. Such a great vehicle. I have a newbie question....

I drove my new "3" home and pulled into the garage and plugged it into the charger and walked away, with my paired phone (that has the Tesla app on it and acts like a keyfob). I have set "lock the car" on walk away and "unlock the car" when I approach option.

My living space is directly above my garage. I leave my phone next to my chair... I was looking at articles, paying bills, going over all the cool features to check on on my Tesla.. when I said: "Oooo, I need to enter my WiFi Password" so that the Tesla is connected to my WiFi and can get updates."

So I went down into the garage and the display is on, the fan is on, the car is maintaining 71 degrees, etc...

I know of two ways to turn the vehicle "off" when I'm close by... :

1) Turn off Bluetooth on my phone
2) Go into the security settings and turn it off....

Is there an easier/better way? What should I do, since this is the situation every time that I come home. My phone will be "with reach" of the vehicle.

Thanks,

Chessie


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

When you walk away the car should lock and even if you’re in Bluetooth range it should be off. Double check to make sure you don’t have it set to keep the A/C


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@Chessie congratulations on the new car and welcome to this forum!! It's such a learning curve to get to know all the ins and outs of how to control things - don't hesitate to ask questions here. I've also found it helpful to have a searchable pdf of the users manual on my phone.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

@Chessie - Welcome and congratulations on the new car!
As the others mentioned, you don't need to disable bt when the car is parked. It will lock (if you have the mirrors set to fold, or the horn to honk when it locks, you can easily tell that it has locked). Since it used the Low Energy Bluetooth, the car's receiver requires the phone be right there to unlock it. So, the phone can be within BT range but someone will not be able to unlock it unless the phone is right in front of one of the receivers.

If you've not come across it yet, there is a FAQ thread that has been collecting various bits of wisdom over the last year and a half HERE


----------



## Midnit3 (Oct 8, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Chessie (Mar 21, 2019)

Just to follow up and close this out... I'm not exactly sure how I did it, but my car does indeed lock itself as I walk away from it, even within my own home.

Thanks all!

Chessie


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Chessie said:


> Just to follow up and close this out... I'm not exactly sure how I did it, but my car does indeed lock itself as I walk away from it, even within my own home.
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> Chessie


did you read my earlier post?


----------



## E.V.Texan (Aug 29, 2018)

Apparently not. LOL


----------

